# HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY STARK!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I can't believe that my baby boy will be 3 years old tomorrow!










Stark and I had a rough start dealing with his reactive behaviour, his disappearing drive for the work and him just not being able to focus on me or anything else around him... but this past year he has changed so much!

He is now weeks away from trialing for his BH and AD titles. He will be doing some obedience trials in the coming weeks as well where I KNOW he can receive his CDX (we already can go through the routine anywhere!) and he is also getting ready to start his herding lessons again. We have hopes of trialing Stark in herding next year if we can make it to training on a regular basis (hard with work and other training commitments with Zefra). 

He is super focused, has great drive and hasn't had a reactive episode in well... I can't even remember the last time (a year or more?). Stark and I have bonded like no other dog I have had he pleasure of sharing my life with. He is my heart. This boy befriends everyone who meets him with his sweet, silly, playful nature. He is so gentle and confident now that he doesn't seem like the same dog.










I can not say how extremely proud I am of him. He has accomplished so much in such a short time, now it is his time to shine! 

Happy 3rd birthday Bubba! I am so proud to be your Momma!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

What an incredibly handsome boy  Happy, happy birthday Stark!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a fabulous job you've done with him! Happy Birthday Stark- you're going to love herding


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Stosh - Stark has done some herding in the past.  He loves it, we started him and then my job got in the way!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthdat stark, you beautiful boy!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Stark! Chloe sends lots of kisses and wishes many years of joy for you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Stark and many more


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy birthday big boy!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stark! Many more!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember when you first got Stark and you had that avatar of him as a puppy with those giant ears standing in the water. He's definitely grown so much since then. Happy birthday Stark!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> I remember when you first got Stark and you had that avatar of him as a puppy with those giant ears standing in the water. He's definitely grown so much since then. Happy birthday Stark!


Time flies, doesn't it?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol... That's it!!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Handsome boy!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stark. May you and Elisabeth share many many more together.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, kiddo! Three already!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwwww he's a big boy now

Masi was 4 on Saturday, where DOES the time go??

Happy WOOFDAY you handsome dude!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Stark!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stark! You are a handsome man! It has been fun watching you and Benny grow through so many of the same stages!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday "Hunk man"....many, many more to share!


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Sooo Handsome!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this!! Happy Birthday to gorgeous Stark!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Stark! :birthday:


----------

